# Pressure washer with GFI.



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sparkee said:


> I need to run power for a 30 amp 250 volt pressure washer. The pressure washer has a 6-30R 250 volt plug and a GFI built into the cord.
> 
> With the GFI built in do I still need to install a GFI receptacle?


What code section requires GFCI protection for a 240 volt 30 amp receptacle for a pressure washer?

Chris


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

raider1 said:


> What code section requires GFCI protection for a 240 volt 30 amp receptacle for a pressure washer?
> 
> Chris


It will be used in a wet environment.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

NEC is the minimum!


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sparkee said:


> It will be used in a wet environment.


There is no blanket requirement for 240 volt 30 amp receptacles installed in a wet environment to be GFCI protected.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

SteveBayshore said:


> NEC is the minimum!


Yes it is. 

Chris


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

UL requires that electric pressure washers have GFCI protection, currently built into the units. If it is a newer pressure washer, it will have GFCI protection. If not, it may be lacking that protection.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

SteveBayshore said:


> UL requires that electric pressure washers have GFCI protection, currently built into the units. If it is a newer pressure washer, it will have GFCI protection. If not, it may be lacking that protection.


422.49 also requires GFCI protection built into the cord of the spray washer. A GFCI protected receptacle does not eliminate this requirement IMHO.

Chris


----------

